
Etsy's Vaginal Problem - anjalik
http://gizmodo.com/etsys-vaginal-problem-1795814855
======
basicplus2
On a slight tangent but actually pretty much still on the mark...

If guy doesn't like your smell ditch him and find one that does, the right guy
will just LOVE the aroma of your v.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_odour_and_sexual_attrac...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_odour_and_sexual_attraction)

